

What confuses you the most about CSS3? - cardeo

I&#x27;m working on an eBook about CSS3 and I&#x27;m wondering what developers find most confusing about using it? Is it browser prefixing, browser support, complex selectors and properties? I&#x27;d really appreciate some feedback. I&#x27;ll also be happy to give a free copy of the eBook to a random user who leaves an answer. Thanks for your input.
======
mattkrea
Browser prefixes. I will never understand this.

~~~
cardeo
Thanks Matt I'll be sure to include some info on prefixes.

